# Free Diving/spearfishing



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey all,

I am looking to go blue water freediving/spearfishing like they do out in CA.

Want to spear a tuna,whaoo, dolphin with a big ole gun and reel/float rig. Does anyone know anybody who would be willing to take a charter on a trip like this?

No scuba diving on this one!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You already got the big ole gun? Bluewatergun?

I got the Riffe "W" bluwater gun with 5 bands,6' long 3/8" shaft slip tip,and a reel and all that good crap for that exact reason...I have a weakness for tuna!

Havent got to get out there far though. If you don't find any luck with a charter, we can talk. I got a 26 foot catermeran that is dying to make it out there with the tuna!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey bud,

I have the riffe No Ka Oi midhandle with reel and slip tip. And just got a Ab Biller limited Paduk 60", reel on the way.

Have a 3",4" and 5" slip tips plus breakaways etc.

Oh yea, a camo wetsuit as well! Dont know if it helps but it looks cool! Supposed to break up your image, but I guess it is hard to say...

I have a float system I am also putting together using bungee and alife guard bouy can.

I have not found a charter.

Me and a buddy are interested in this type of thing and would be more than happy to split the cost plus some.

We have done a ton of spearfishing on scuba and a little bit inshore freediving but have not made it out to the "real deal".

We also do alot of cave diving.

Drop me a line at [email protected] if you would like to hook up and put something together.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Clay how the heck are ya? I sold my boat finally and got my new one!!!

B I am more than interested, I think for the first trip I would just liketo ride along and be the support guy in the boat I dont have a big gun yet still only have a two band 48 inch gun with no reel but very interested in getting a much bigger one with a reel and float system. I have some friends that come up from Ft Lauderdale and go out on a regular basis doing the same thing you are talking about so lets make it happen. 

Like Clay, I have a good sized boat that is ready to make the trip whenever. I think it would be a fun smooth ride on that Cat with clay! Call me when you guys are ready to go (251)753-2045


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Ash,

You want to try this Saturday? I am busting ass to get the gear together but it should all be ready.

I think we are looking at 2 ft, respond and I'll give you a call this afternoon.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet with the BFT reports if you setup on the edge and chum (ya ya sharks) you'll pull some in. Problem will be the NE/E wind and West Tide - but reports are they are out there!

Sounds great - no BW gear ... yet.

:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Talked to my buddy Dalton, (DKdiver), who runs a dive charter. He brought up a good point. Need a fiherman on board or heading up the trip. Aint like what most dive charters do, mark the spot, moore up, ect. Someone needs knowledge of where the tuna are, bringing them in, ect. 

I persoanally don't know the slightest thing bout that, but I know the rigs would be the place to start!


----------

